# Lake Erie Trolling Set-up



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

I recently acquired 2001 Aquasport Explorer 275 and need to set it up for drifting and trolling. It came with 2 rod holders at the transom corners and 6 more on the framing for the hard-top which also supports a pair of outriggers. Obviously it was a salt water boat. The ones on the hard top frame don't appear to be much use for anything but looking cool. And I haven't seen anyone else using outriggers on Erie in all my years, not to say that no-one is, I just figure the drop back would loose the fish every time with the slow fish and presentations we are accustomed to. 

What are on the boat are these dual channel steel tracks, about 6' long and 
5" wide on the tops of both port and starboard gunnels as well as across the transom. They seem very sturdy just to hold the combing bolsters on verticle surface and a couple of black rubber skid pads on the top. 

I am wondering if there is some sort of rod holder system out there that is designed to slide into these tracks as there is not much other room to mount additional rod holders. I did not take pictures because I thought it would be something simple. Lots of catalog and web searches last night proved me wrong! I'll get pics later this week. 

Any verbal or physical help would be great. Right now she is on jacks in Vermilion, and I am hoping to have her ready to fish for the weekend.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

What you have is a track system designed for adjustable rod holders. Pursuit sports, Bert's and some others make rodholder makers have holders that are designed to slide into your track system, Cisco also makes track mounted holders.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

I agree with K-gone...it's probably some type of system that accepts rodholders, downriggers, etc. Lots of small companies make them (probably made by some local New jersey outfit) so good luck finding them if nothing is stamped on them. You could probably have bases made by a machine shop. You might try Cisco Fishing Systems (their shop is near downtown Cleveland) for some custom work.

Tim


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

These are factory installs, but Aquasport even though they are now owned by Genmar, is no longer in production. I will check out Cisco and Berts.
Thanks


----------



## Matt D (Apr 14, 2004)

Have been running the Berts this year and really like them. The ratcheting benefit is really nice when pulling dipsey's and letting less experience people take the rods out. Instead of having to lean over and reach out they can just pull the holder up with one hand and lift the rod straight up. Nice feature!

Good luck,

Matt D


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Just my .02...but what you have available to you with those tracks is the Creme de la Creme as far as trolling possibilities. 

You can add multiple rod holders in those tracks. You can also get downrigger mounts which slide into the tracks. You can also buy cup holders, tool holders, and net holders which slide into those tracks. Hell, you can buy a propane grill that slides into those tracks. 

If you want the best rod holders made...contact Traxstech (formerly Pursuit). I'm not a big fan of the Berts ratcheting holders. The guys at Traxstech will ask for pics of your boat layout and then offer suggestions as to what you may want to consider. Vector also makes solid rod holders as well. 

I wouldn't throw those outriggers away. What's the difference between running mini-discs off an outrigger vs. running them off a towline?? You can also run dipsies set on "0" off them...along with snap weight rigs and also leadcore. 

Best of luck...and congrats on a very nice boat purchase.


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for all of your comments and input. I am meeting with a local EXPERT tonight to determine my next step. He runs at least 14 rods, I think I'll be happy with 8. Heck, we never ran more than 4 on my 23 and we we lucky to stay untangled with my wonderful wifes cell phone talking erractic steering. The bottom line was, we always caught fish!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Brewkettle..

Maybe you should also Google:

"Autopilot"




Best of luck...and post up some pics when you get 'er squared away. Great looking fishing machine you have there!!!


----------

